# Iodine after birth?



## Natermotor (Jan 31, 2011)

Hello, I am pickin up 2 pregnant does that will be due in April and May. What is the point of dipping them in the iodine after birth? 

Thank you


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Welcome... :greengrin: 

I dip the babies cords...well.. I spray it on there real good.... :wink: after I dry them off some.... it should be done.. shortly after birth.... :wink:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

The reason for it is to help prevent the babies from getting Joint ill. It is not something you want. 

Since the strong iodine is not available anymore (thanks to the drug dealers), I just use the strongest I can buy and I dip them every day for about three days. Yes that is over kill, but I am just that way. :greengrin: 

It just helps them heal and prevent infection from going up inside the cord.


----------



## Natermotor (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks guys, do you know where I would be able to pick up some iodine? 

Thanks :wink:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Your welcome...you can get it from a drug store.... :wink:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

You can get "Gentled Iodine" from Tractor supply, it comes in a brown bottle, I use a baby food jar with it in to drop cords into then push it against the baby's belly and turn it and the kid upside down to cover the entire area.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I think I bought mine at kmart or dollar store? I can't remember, but it was one of those stores in the first aid/medicine section. 

A tip would be to get a water bottle, or some small plastic, disposable bottle, when your done with it clean it real good, let it dry, put the lid back on it and keep it in your kidding kit. When the doe kids, put a little bit of iodine in the bottle, that's what we do and it works great.
We had a doe kid last month and I was alone. I picked the kids up one at a time, their back to my chest with one hand and another on the bottle, put the bottle against the kid's belly with the chord hanging inside of the bottle, and kind of swing the kids lower section, gently so that the iodine splashes over the chord really good. Not sure if I explained that very well? LOL But once you do it you'll get what I mean  When your finished, toss the bottle in the used bottle with iodine in the trash, don't reuse...

I do this, and then if the chord needs to be cut shorter I use my fingernails and gently cut away the extra chord. I've read it's bad to use scissors. If you think they'll bleed you can tie it off just above where you want it cut - with dental floss, then cut with scissors that way, just make sure they are clean -------- dip again in iodine when your done. 

Good luck with your does!


----------



## Farmgirl675 (Oct 21, 2010)

First just an FYI: you can still get 7% iodine but you must get it from a vet. I found that the 1% iodine (gentle) seemed to extend the time it took for the cord to dry and fall off.

While I have not had any goat babies yet we have lots of calves every year and their navals get dipped for the same reason as goats, to prevent infection. We save the plastic cups from pudding and fruit single serving packs.....their perfect size and clear so you can see what's going on! I put the iodine in the cup then dip the cord and push up to belly...I do it several times making sure the entire area is soaked, including the belly area around the cord. I discard the cups after use.

As far as the cord being too long....never cut with scissors unless you have tied it off above the cut....better to pinch with fingernails and slightly pull and tear off extra....this mimics the natural seperating of cord and closes off veins. That being said we very rarely do this....


----------

